# New German Performance's Memorial Day Sale



## [email protected] (Jan 6, 2015)

NGP's Memorial Day sale is here! Click the images below to jump to the sale listing.

*Free shipping and special in-cart pricing for APR MQB intake kits!*



*Free NGP gift cards when you buy AWE products!*


----------

